# Ephebopus uatuman/Emerald Skeleton - Advice Needed?



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

Hi, I've been looking into getting a Ephebopus uatuman/Emerald Skeleton Tarantula and would like a bit of advice from keepers of this species on care needs as well as how I should set up a tank for a sling?? I have previous experience with T's and understand the basics but the more info I can get on keeping this species the better.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

they like to burrow, so give them plenty of substrate, also adults will do fine in a 5 litre cereal tub, :2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

As said they need loads of damp substrate, they build the most fantastic burrows with an above ground fountain like entrance, quite high temps and humidity, and loads of food, they eat like monsters. 
These spiders are fast as :censor: and have the attitude to go with it. I really wouldn't wanna take a bite from one of these, I don't think it would ever let go.

Iv gotta rehouse my emerald skeleton, and my blue fang tomorrow, its not gonna be fun, I think a change of trousers will be in order :devil:


----------



## Deano82 (May 9, 2007)

andyh75 said:


> they like to burrow, so give them plenty of substrate, also adults will do fine in a 5 litre cereal tub, :2thumb:


Cheers :2thumb:



spicewwfc said:


> As said they need loads of damp substrate, they build the most fantastic burrows with an above ground fountain like entrance, quite high temps and humidity, and loads of food, they eat like monsters.
> These spiders are fast as :censor: and have the attitude to go with it. I really wouldn't wanna take a bite from one of these, I don't think it would ever let go.
> 
> Iv gotta rehouse my emerald skeleton, and my blue fang tomorrow, its not gonna be fun, I think a change of trousers will be in order :devil:


Cheers :2thumb:, i'm going to be very careful when moving them and may well wear some welding gloves just in case it turns round and decides to have a go :lol2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> As said they need loads of damp substrate, they build the most fantastic burrows with an above ground fountain like entrance, quite high temps and humidity, and loads of food, they eat like monsters.
> These spiders are fast as :censor: and have the attitude to go with it. I really wouldn't wanna take a bite from one of these, I don't think it would ever let go.
> 
> Iv gotta rehouse my emerald skeleton, and my blue fang tomorrow, its not gonna be fun, I think a change of trousers will be in order :devil:


how big is your blue fang:2thumb:

pictures?:mf_dribble:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> how big is your blue fang:2thumb:
> 
> pictures?:mf_dribble:


He/she is about 3"-4", I dont really get close enough to measure.
I am gonna "TRY" to get some pics when I rehouse it either tonight or tomorrow, but it will be difficult to get good shots of a seriously pissed off, lightening quick, 8 legged demon.
It makes me jump just feeding it, the speed in unbelievable.


----------

